# Wi-Fi News > Ειδήσεις - Αναδημοσίευση άρθρων >  To Iατρικό Αθηνών στο δίκτυο Forthnet HotSpot

## dti

*Πηγή: ΝΑΥΤΕΜΠΟΡΙΚΗ*

Η Forthnet ανακοίνωσε σήμερα συνεργασία με τον Όμιλο Ιατρικού Αθηνών με αντικείμενο την ένταξη της ομώνυμης νοσοκομειακής μονάδας στο δίκτυο ασύρματης broadband πρόσβασης στο internet, Forthnet HotSpot. Ειδικότερα, η Forthnet ανέλαβε τη μελέτη, την εγκατάσταση και την παραμετροποίηση σχετικού συστήματος *για τους νοσηλευτικούς ορόφους και τους χώρους αναμονής του Ιατρικού Αθηνών* που εδρεύει στο Μαρούσι, όπου προσφέρεται πλέον, άμεση και γρήγορη Wi-Fi πρόσβαση.

----------

